# Source for beef or pig hearts????



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

I've seen posts about using chunks of beef and pig hearts for catfish bait. Tried a few groceries, even a couple with heavy Mexican trade, and everybody said the do not carry it, Two of the butchers looked at me like it was the strangest request they ever received.

Where can I buy hearts in Woodlands, Conroe or Willis?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have seen beef heart @ the HEB's.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Yun Loy Asian market at 475 Sawdust road in spring will likely have both.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

jetcycles said:


> Yun Loy Asian market at 475 Sawdust road in spring will likely have both.


Thanks. We shop there frequently. They have lots of unusual products. But we never bought fish or meat there. Will look next time.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

tbone2374 said:


> I have seen beef heart @ the HEB's.


Which one, please? My wife asked on Davis and they said NO.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

If you have a market with an old style open meat market like you might find in small towns, you could probably ask the butcher and they could order it for you if they don't have it. Or custom processing places where people take their beefs for slaughter and butchering.

Never tried it for catfish, but also hear it's good bait.:an6:


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

There is one local grocery store in Freeport that sells beef heart. Usually in 1-1.5 pound packages. Last time I went in for it, they only had one package on the shelf. Asked the butcher if there was any more, and he came out with 2 ten pound whole hearts. Perfect I said. Brought it home and broke out the cutting board and butcher knife. Banged it up in 15 piece bags, labeled as rod and reel or trotline. Difference was size of the pieces.


----------



## 2slicktoo (Mar 19, 2017)

So, did you catch any with it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

2slicktoo said:


> So, did you catch any with it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cut carp out fishes it 3 to 1. I loaded up on that a few weeks ago as well. Bagged the same way. Big bony rib pieces for trot lines and pure meat for rod and reel. Caught 24 on Friday, only one was on heart, all the rest on carp or Shad punch bait. Bites every cast on those.


----------



## 2slicktoo (Mar 19, 2017)

bearintex said:


> Cut carp out fishes it 3 to 1. I loaded up on that a few weeks ago as well. Bagged the same way. Big bony rib pieces for trot lines and pure meat for rod and reel. Caught 24 on Friday, only one was on heart, all the rest on carp or Shad punch bait. Bites every cast on those.


On Livingston?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

food town , they have every kind of innard you can buy.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

2slicktoo said:


> On Livingston?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, private 1700 acre lake near here.



firedog said:


> food town , they have every kind of innard you can buy.


Food King down here.


----------



## 2slicktoo (Mar 19, 2017)

Someone told me wild hog liver is good on Livingston. I've used about every bait you can think of......but not that one. I've been fishing salt water for the last ten years. Gotta get back in the groove on the fresh water!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

2slicktoo said:


> Someone told me wild hog liver is good on Livingston. I've used about every bait you can think of......but not that one. I've been fishing salt water for the last ten years. Gotta get back in the groove on the fresh water!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have caught plenty of fish on both beef and pi heart on Livingston on jugs, 
I use it in the winter or I am to lazy to hunt down Shad. The 99 Ranch Market at I-10 and Blalock has both and all kinds of other stuff you could think of.Also carp buffalo squid .


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

All liver is good bait,some just harder to keep on hook..


----------



## houstonhorse (Feb 26, 2015)

*Say that three times fast*

Say Beef Heart three times fast. My mother fed us beef heart all the time. Five little boys couldn't wait till "bee fart" dinner night. We said it as many times as possible that night. It's actually pretty good and I will still eat it if available.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

*Found*

Beef hearts at Fiesta grocery in Conroe! My search is over finally.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

4wdfisherman said:


> Say Beef Heart three times fast. My mother fed us beef heart all the time. Five little boys couldn't wait till "bee fart" dinner night. We said it as many times as possible that night. It's actually pretty good and I will still eat it if available.


Great first post, 4wd! Welcome!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

4wdfisherman said:


> Say Beef Heart three times fast. My mother fed us beef heart all the time. Five little boys couldn't wait till "bee fart" dinner night. We said it as many times as possible that night. It's actually pretty good and I will still eat it if available.


Ha Ha We ate out share too and still love them..But Chicken hearts are still my favorite to eat..


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Heb on Rio grande in Victoria has it 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

cva34 said:


> Ha Ha We ate out share too and still love them..But Chicken hearts are still my favorite to eat..


Love those chicken hearts!!!!!!


----------



## hart8 (Apr 26, 2017)

I've got a deer/hog processor near me that saves the meaty innards,and some blood for me.
They're gonna start processing domestics soon,and he'll save those as well.
Puts em in big zip lock bags that I dropped off.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

